# Renovations/Extension Costs in Dublin



## ExtraIce (17 Dec 2013)

Hello, 
We are in the early stages of a project to renovate and extend a bungalow in Dublin. We are aiming at a fairly high quality build/insulation and average finishes. 

Has anyone recent experience of the costs for in:-
(A) New Build for ground floor extension 
(B) New Build for attic conversion (possibly same as A?)
(C) full renovation for existing building 

We intend using a builder as opposed to contracting individual tradesman. We hope to have an architect on board for the project - but we have a separate budget for this. 

I'd really appreciate any feedback.


----------



## PolkaDot (17 Dec 2013)

For a new build ground floor extension, allow about €1500 per square metre as an initial ball park. Prices can vary obviously depending on the Contractor and choice of material/finishes etc...say allow +/- 20%.


----------



## lowCO2design (17 Dec 2013)

be prepared to allow for 10/20% contingency on top of any estimate for the unknown unknowns that arise during an existing house ext/upgrade


----------

